# Canines Coming In - Should I be Concerned?



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I noticed that Ozzy's canines aren't getting loose, but the new ones are coming in. On the top, they're coming in front. On the bottom, they're coming in from on the inside. It sounds weird, but I'll try to get a pic tomorrow. I'm not sure if I should be concerned that his puppy teeth aren't loose and the adult teeth are already coming in. Should I take him in, wait it out, or is this normal?


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> I noticed that Ozzy's canines aren't getting loose, but the new ones are coming in. On the top, they're coming in front. On the bottom, they're coming in from on the inside. It sounds weird, but I'll try to get a pic tomorrow. I'm not sure if I should be concerned that his puppy teeth aren't loose and the adult teeth are already coming in. Should I take him in, wait it out, or is this normal?


(I'm not an expert or anything at all, I'm just telling you what I did.)

I know when Rocky's were coming in, the same thing was happening. At first it didn't seem like they'd budge, but a couple of days later, it is like a 7 year old about to lose their front teeth, it would wiggle from side to side no problem at all. 

He ended up losing one by himself, just playing with other dogs, and the other one, i pulled myself with no problem. Also, I know someone with their own dog that is full grown, but still has the baby canine intact. The person said their vet said it isn't a problem, it just happens to some dogs. 

But like I said, I'm no expert, so you should probably see what other people suggest.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Completely normal. They'll start to loosen up soon enough.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

totally normal. they'll loosen on their own as the bigger teeth continue to push through. Shasta had 8 canines at one point. We've not found any of her puppy teeth though but all her adult teeth are in! give it a few days and try to wiggle one. you may be surprised to find it come out with a little wiggle.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay. I just wasn't sure. It looks like they're gonna come through and the babies are gonna hang out for a while. I just didn't know if it could cause any problems.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

You could always have the baby teeth pulled just so his teeth come in straight. Sounds weird for a dog I know, but it's an option if your concerned


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I got some pics. I took them a few days ago - they've grown a little bit, but not much. His puppy teeth are still firmly in place. 

So it's okay for them to be like this?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

This is something you really want to watch. It is not uncommon to have to have the baby teeth removed in order to not have a messed up bite. Normally the baby teeth get on out of there pretty quickly. There can be real issues if they don't. I myself would go to the vet.

Here is a little blurb....

Dealing with Retained "Baby -Teeth"

http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/teeth.htm


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah I'd also advise you keep an eye on it, you may end up needing them pulled. To be honest, I actually to this day have a retained baby tooth. The other tooth is beneath it, and the baby tooth will not budge. They're reluctant, however, to pull it because they aren't sure if the other tooth will come up once they have. So I've decided to leave it alone. But to avoid complications like this with your guy, have it looked at regularly. Find a specialist if need be.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been keeping an eye on them. I mess with them a little bit and they don't seem to bother him any. If they start to bother him at all, I'll take him in.

Just now checked - his bottom left canine and top right are starting to loosen up a little.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

See that's reassuring that it's loosened. Mine is solid in there (and doesn't bother me, either), so if it weren't loosening on him I'd be worried, but since it is, I think he'll be fine! And still cute as a dickens, I love adorable little Pom faces!


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

My first dog Marshall's teeth did that. I was so worried because I worked as a groomer and a more experienced groomer told me that small breed dog's teeth do that a lot and it causes severe problems. I took him into the vet and he said if they don't fall out within a week bring him back in. They fell out the next day. I was so mad, spent 50 bucks for nothing. Lol, oh well, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh, is that your little pom? Yeah, I would go to the vet.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

My daughter's chihuahua mix puppy has the same thing...those baby teeth aren't budging. Her vet said it would be a few hundred dollars to have them pulled. Does anyone know, is that about about right or does it sound high?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

paula i think that sounds a little high but not too far off since they would have to put the dog under in most cases to pull the teeth to avoid a struggle that may cause further issues. 

Konotashi, considering that picture of his bottom canines coming in, i might be concerned with his bite because of where they're coming in at.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, I too would be concerned if my pups teeth were coming in alongside the deciduous teeth like that. Having that bottom bite messed up can be an ordeal.

As far as costs, it really depends on the area of the country you live in and the going rates for procedures. I have traveled out of state though to a canine dentist before and it was not terribly expensive in the midwest.


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mine looked like this and I posted my concerns as well to the group... Just watch and allow the growing process to complete it cycle... My dog at 7 months have strong healthy canines... My problem is he still loves to mouth at times... powerful jaw and large canines is not skin friendly


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Sometimes you can not allow the growing cycle to complete its process or you will get malocclusion and a hefty orthodontic bill as a result. I think small dogs are prone to retained deciduous teeth. A malocclusion from retained teeth can result in canines that put holes in the roof of the dogs mouth even.


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Not to mention, I HATE having dogs put under for dental work. I've never had a good experience with it. The two older dogs I had that needed it were never the same afterward and died not long after. I dunno maybe it's just me being weird, xD.

But yeah like Samba said, it'd take expensive surgery, they want to do radical surgery on mine, which I have refused since it's not bothering me.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

One of the bottoms fell out and the adult tooth is coming in at a better angle. It was hardly loose, so hopefully the others follow. The upper ones I'm not concerned with, really, so long as they don't bug him, and they don't appear to be.


----------

